
Spolsky on WebPutty - cosgroveb
http://twitter.com/#!/spolsky/status/93751313896177664
======
kitcar
Someone should have told Spolsky about CSSEdit -
<http://macrabbit.com/cssedit/> \- its offered that style of CSS editing for a
number of years now...

